# Osceola National Forest Weekend Rides



## KixVR6 (Feb 17, 2012)

I am looking for some people that want to ride Osceola National Forest. I have been there twice. Once in the southern part where the trails are geared toward getting wet and muddy and once up in the northern part of the forest where the trails tend to be a lot dryer. If anyone wants to get together and ride just post a reply here and we can plan something.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i have never been but heard they frown upon ppl that do heavy mudding and like to make their own trails so i've never bothered but if we could get a decent group to go i'd be down to go depends on if im off or not


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

can you ride there with lugs deep or do they gotta be like under 1in and stuff i know the ocala national forest i cant go and is it good mudding and do they allow it.......most national parks you cant get off the main trail and no mudding or loud exhaust


----------



## KixVR6 (Feb 17, 2012)

mcpyro3 said:


> i have never been but heard they frown upon ppl that do heavy mudding and like to make their own trails so i've never bothered but if we could get a decent group to go i'd be down to go depends on if im off or not


I never went mudding on any of the trails but I can say there is no real need to make new trails because there is a ton of them already. Believe me there is enough trails to easily get lost without a GPS. I'm probably going to go again this weekend. The 3rd or 4th of February.


----------



## KixVR6 (Feb 17, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> can you ride there with lugs deep or do they gotta be like under 1in and stuff i know the ocala national forest i cant go and is it good mudding and do they allow it.......most national parks you cant get off the main trail and no mudding or loud exhaust


I read over the rules and it doesn't say you have to have lugs under 1". Only exhaust thing I know of is a spark arrestor so you don't catch the forest on fire. A lot of the trails are pretty deep in the water. I haven't been through them but I have seen videos of trails that were very wet and muddy. You probably shouldn't go swamping off trail and you probably don't want to either due to the snakes. Hope this helps.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

My brute likes snakes so this place prolly ain't for me


----------



## KixVR6 (Feb 17, 2012)

If I go this weekend I will try and get some video and pictures for people. After that rain we had last weekend i'm going to try and hit up the southern part where its wet and muddy this time.


----------

